# He broke up with me



## shanes_babygirl (Sep 3, 2006)

My boyfriend broke up with me tonight. I am so hurt. It seems like I have no one. we broke up a few days ago, and we decided to try to work things out, and it was going great until tonight, he said lets watch a movie..so we're watching it..I thought we were having a good time ya know? then he says im gonna go get on the computer. It hurt my feelings, so I got a little *****y. I went and took a shower, then I went to lay down, and asked if he could get off the computer, so I could go to sleep. Then he's like no..and blah blah blah..and it just esclated from there. I told him please don't leave, but he still left. How can he say he loves me, but then just leave over stupid stuff?? I just feel so f'ing horrible. I loved him, I wanted to marry him. I thuoght he felt the same..but I guess I was wrong. It seems like everything always goes wrong in my life.

Sorry for posting this..But I just needed some place to vent, since none of my friends understand how I feel.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh sweetie I am sorry to hear that. If he is going to walk out on you for a dumb reason, then he doesn't deserve you. Maybe you guys should give it some cooling off. If you have been together for a while, and he says he loves you i'm sure he will get over it. Maybe he was just upset. Don't stress though!


----------



## shanes_babygirl (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dinokiss21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh sweetie I am sorry to hear that. If he is going to walk out on you for a dumb reason, then he doesn't deserve you. Maybe you guys should give it some cooling off. If you have been together for a while, and he says he loves you i'm sure he will get over it. Maybe he was just upset. Don't stress though! I wish it was that easy...I think he was serious. I dont think he'll come back.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Well time heals all things, and even though I don't know the extent of what happened; the "little" fight you guys had doesn't seem that serious. I mean to walk out because you wanted to go to bed, and for him to get off the computer??? I know it isn't easy, but be strong!


----------



## Midgard (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that! Big hugs!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 3, 2006)

i'm sorry that happened and that you feel alone .. you don't deserve to be treated like that. *HUGS*


----------



## bad cat (Sep 3, 2006)

Stay strong and focused. To walk out over something so dumb doesn't seem right or make sense. I think it was just the excuse he was looking for. You need to regroup and not put yourself down for any man. You say things always go wrong in your life? Well, here's your chance to make it right for yourself. Don't sell yourself short. Good Luck and remember you count.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 3, 2006)

i'm sorry



i hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## iPex (Sep 4, 2006)

I broke up with my girlfriend last Monday. Boy, did I say some really mean things to her. I told her she was a big waste of my time and that I regretted ever being with her. I have since apologized, and would like to be friends with her. But not her boyfriend. That was not fun.


----------



## shanes_babygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

He called yesterday morning, and he came over and we talked for hours and hours..we got everything all worked out.  It actually seem's like we're closer now than we were before..if that even makes sense.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 4, 2006)

I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry - I hope you two can work things out!!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shanes_babygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He called yesterday morning, and he came over and we talked for hours and hours..we got everything all worked out.  It actually seem's like we're closer now than we were before..if that even makes sense. 
Happy to hear that!


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 5, 2006)

That's great news!! I'm so glad you guys are better!! Maybe he was just having a bad day and took it out on you. I hope things work out for you guys!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 13, 2006)

wow! anyone who can walk out on you like this over a stupid argument doesn't deserve a second chance in my book. You're a nicer person than i am.


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 13, 2006)

I am happy that you worked everything out


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 13, 2006)

Glad things are ok now.


----------

